# SIMODRIVE LT-Modul F09????



## Rene_sps (3 Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Wir haben Probleme mit einem SIMODRIVE LT Modul 6SN1123-1AA00-0EA0 (wahrscheinlich alte Nr) an dem LT-Modul ist ein Hauptspindelmotor 1PH7137-
2ND02-0CD2 angeschlossen.
Bei starken Vibrationen an der Spindel geht die Maschine in Stop und die Fehlermeldung F09 wird am LT-Modul angezeigt.

Im Siemens Handbuch habe ich unter der Fehlermeldung F-09 Fehler Gebersystem 1 gefunden. Als Lösungen wird angeboten:
1 Kontrolle Geberkabel/Schimung
2 Tausch Motorgeber
3 Tausch Regelungsbaugruppe

HAben die Geberleitung bereits ohne Erfolg getauscht. Kennt einer das Problem oder weiß einer woran es nun eher liegen könnte?


----------



## SKg (4 Mai 2010)

Es könnte ein defekt im Geber sein!
Wir hatten das problem einmal mit nem normalen asyn. Motor an einem Masterdrive, da hatte sich im Geber durch die ständige Vibration ein Flachkabel durchgescheuert!

Und es ist noch zu prüfen ob der Gebert noch kraftschlüssig (kein spiel in der Kupplung oder die Welle fest eingeschraubt ist) moniert ist!

Gruß
SKg


----------

